# Something Improved



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2018)

Not an Error/Problem but something changed in the last hour or so. For months my avatar was a smudgy blur and I just noticed it was clear again...





​....funny thing is, earlier this morning I was going to take a snapshot of it when it was blurry and post it here but I thought I had all the time in the world as it's been blurry for a long time now

EDIT: OK.....weird. Just went back to the homepage aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand...






​....weird


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2018)

Geo, your avatar has always looked in-focus to me, both on the ipad and computer.

There are a few avatars I've noticed that are blurry, but they're older ones left over from the old server days.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2018)

The one on the left, which appears when we post, I had to re-adjust. I was talking about the one that appears at the top rightish that shows your post count and such. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it appears clear again. 









​....and the weirder continues. Half way through posting this, I couldn't upload the second picture. I turns out I was automatically logged off.
​


----------



## YGBSM (Aug 19, 2018)

Odd - I notice for the 1st time that I can recall, your avatar appears as the 'blurry' version. I did clear my thumbnail / browser cache last night... so maybe I had the clear version cached all this time? FYI.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2018)

Well, that settles it...the server hates you! 

Seriously, though, I haven't experienced any instances of a blurry avatar in my case. Always appears crisp and the delay between frames is consistant, in all it's sizes and in all areas of the forum.


----------



## YGBSM (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok, I cleared the cache again and refreshed.... now back to your clear avatar!


----------

